# Jay's v. Princeton Freewheelers



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

On bikejournal.com in the battle for mileage dominance, Jay's of Westfield is going to catch the Princeton Freewheelers for most miles in NJ clubs in the next month. 28 of us centuried through Princeton itself this weekend on the way to LBI.


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

And we care because??????

Next there's going to be some drivel about the Livingston oval, isn't there.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*WhatEVER, dude*

Sorry for posting about riding on a bike forum.

Jay's has like half the riders of Princeton and has way more miles.:thumbsup: 

We like to ride our bicycles...as Freddy says.


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*You made me laugh out loud at work!*

too Funny



Dumbod said:


> And we care because??????
> 
> Next there's going to be some drivel about the Livingston oval, isn't there.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Yo, Cataleptic*

Thanks for the permission to use the Oval. Hope your having a good season. Haven't hit the oval in a month or two since a rolling softball went between my wheels and thought it might drop me in a hela-random event.


Drop down to the Robert Treat Deli on Quimby Street in Westfield 8am some Sunday. Big dogs on the A ride...and pack fillah like me. Or Jay's off North Ave. Wednesdays @ 6pm...


----------

